
Porn-o-nomics: Who is watching you watch porn? - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.cbc.ca/radio/day6/episode-325-trump-vs-spies-being-bowie-porn-o-nomics-hollywood-s-black-list-planet-earth-2-and-more-1.3983955/porn-o-nomics-who-is-watching-you-watch-porn-1.3983963
======
Frogolocalypse
I simply have no idea how you would find out the pervasiveness of the
technique, but i remember learning how to acquire an amazing amount of detail
about a user who visits your site. Version of client, resolution of screen,
plugins, configuration settings, input methods, and last but not least, IP,
etc etc. When you realise how many things there are, and how many different
variations there are, you can pretty effectively verify a user is a particular
identity, even if you don't know their name.

It's not even that hard to record it. Analyzing the data is not really that
complex a problem either.

